# Oscar ii vs Musica



## Navisnen (Mar 13, 2017)

Hello all.

I have been comparing the Oscar ii and the Musica. Can anyone enlighten me on the differences? The differences that I can see are that the musica has: better dosing, pressure gage, water outlet, "cool" LED lights. That besides the slight size differences.

Is there something else I am missing? Thanks!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Musica has an OPV as standard i think


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Plus google really is your friend.. 1st on the seach list

https://www.seattlecoffeegear.com/blog/2016/05/21/crew-comparison-nuova-simonelli-oscar-ii-vs-oscar/


----------



## Navisnen (Mar 13, 2017)

@Mrboots2u thanks for the heads up on the OPV.

I did Google. Saw that article but as it is oscar ii vs oscar it wasn't what I was looking for. I also found a oscar vs musica, but not an Oscar ii.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.nuovasimonelli.it/en/prodotti/macchine-tradizionali/musica.html

http://www.nuovasimonelli.it/en/prodotti/macchine-tradizionali/4857-oscar-ii-eng.html

as far as I can tell, the M has a bigger water tank and a hot water tap but I have not read all the tech stuff


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Time vs Volumetric buttons?


----------



## Essewissa (Jan 27, 2017)

There are pretty much the same. It's possible to install opv in Oscar II, and it's cheap. Musica has a hot water dispenser and electronic preinfusion plus prettier chasis. Espresso and milk drinks will be the same quality from both machines. I think the Musica is not worth the asking price, she is almost twice the price.


----------



## Navisnen (Mar 13, 2017)

@Jon it is volumetric on the Musica and timed on the Oscar ii.

@Essewissa that is the conclusion I was coming to as well. I don't see it having double the value. Maybe a third?


----------



## Blubsterg (Feb 27, 2018)

Did anyone mention the price? The musica is driving a hard bargain in my humble


----------



## nonickch (Mar 27, 2017)

The Musica also has programmable pre-infusion (I don't think you can program pressure) while Oscar2 comes with just the ramp-up pressure, which drove me crazy before figuring it out.

From the looks of it, Musica is an improved model on all areas: looks/functionality/ease-of-use, but still, that's too much of a price difference (almost 2x). Elektros (if I remeber correctly, BB is also doing this), is also selling oscar2 with a Sirai and an for +100eur, so you can jump up in the quality area with a modest price increase.


----------

